

What can we learn from the last 200 million things that happened in the world? - jeromegv
http://ideas.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2013/04/10/what_can_we_learn_from_the_last_200_million_things_that_happened_in_the_world#.UWXAH_m2tuc.twitter?page=full

======
jeromegv
Version of the article without having an account on ForeignPolicy:
[http://www.instapaper.com/text?u=http%3A%2F%2Fideas.foreignp...](http://www.instapaper.com/text?u=http%3A%2F%2Fideas.foreignpolicy.com%2Fposts%2F2013%2F04%2F10%2Fwhat_can_we_learn_from_the_last_200_million_things_that_happened_in_the_world%23.UWXAH_m2tuc.twitter%3Fpage%3Dfull)

------
jeromegv
There is a version of the reduced dataset here:
<http://eventdata.psu.edu/data.dir/GDELT.html> And a python script to make
some sense of the data is explained on this blog here:
[http://johnbeieler.org/blog/2013/04/04/how-do-i-gdelt-
subset...](http://johnbeieler.org/blog/2013/04/04/how-do-i-gdelt-subsetting-
and-aggregating-the-gdelt-dataset/)

